# Trek 810 ST



## MiK1138 (23 Nov 2016)

anyone any idea how i would find out the age of this bike? Trek 810 ST Red Grey 7 speed Altura Gears V brakes.


----------



## Cycleops (23 Nov 2016)

I'd say with 7 speeds and V brakes about the turn of the century, maybe a bit earlier.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (23 Nov 2016)

Don't know for sure but I think that colour scheme was mid to late 90s. My wife had the 810 in solid blue in 96 and your model came later.


----------



## MiK1138 (23 Nov 2016)

I reckoned about 99 the one in the pic is not mine, the one I have been offered is immaculate, any idea of value?


----------



## greekonabike (23 Nov 2016)

I can't help with the age but it looks cool. 

GOAB


----------



## glasgowcyclist (23 Nov 2016)

Hard to say. My wife's bike was around £200 when new and even in immaculate condition I wouldn't pay much for it around twenty years later. The components were all very low end Shimano Alivio or similar. 

£50? It's nothing special and whatever you're prepared to pay for it is what determines its value.


----------



## MiK1138 (23 Nov 2016)

Thanks GC that was my thinking, it really is in tip top condition for a bike of its age. the guy says I can keep hold of it for a few days so i'll give it a good clean at the weekend and take it for a spin.


----------



## Cycleops (24 Nov 2016)

If it hasn't been used much and really is immaculate I'd say up to hundred. After all you wouldn't be able to buy much for that new.

I see loads of these bikes down here, I have a bit of a soft spot for them having owned a few . They make good reliable, comfortable transport.


----------



## NeilnrLincoln (24 Nov 2016)

You can date it to within a couple of years by the headbadge. Trek changed them every 2-4 years, the different styles are shown (with dates) on the Trek website.


----------



## si_c (24 Nov 2016)

Also you can check the trek archive, may well be listed there


----------



## MiK1138 (24 Nov 2016)

,//.,,m


si_c said:


> Also you can check the trek archive, may well be listed there


This is like the bike that TREK forgot been through a few archives including Trek and Bikepedia and cannot find this begger anywhere


----------



## Spiderweb (24 Nov 2016)

MiK1138 said:


> I reckoned about 99 the one in the pic is not mine, the one I have been offered is immaculate, any idea of value?


All pretty entry level gear on an 810, definately no more than £50.


----------



## Cycleops (24 Nov 2016)

MiK1138 said:


> ,//.,,m
> 
> This is like the bike that TREK forgot been through a few archives including Trek and Bikepedia and cannot find this begger anywhere



If you just want a approximate date of manufacture look under the seat. On the base there should be stamped a date dial moulded in which will slightly predate the year of the bike.


----------



## MiK1138 (24 Nov 2016)

Going by the head badge its between 97-02, Gonna clean it on Saturday so will check the serial no. see if that helps. its weird TREK list 800's and 820's but no 810's


----------

